# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  alte Filmplakate aus Thailand

## schiene

Sicher interessiert es nicht jeden,aber vielleicht den ein oder anderen Freund der alten thail.Filme
*Filmplakate*
1961

1962

1966

1969

1970

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Plakate...
1962

1964



1970

----------


## wein4tler

Die Schrift auf den Filmplakaten ist für mich unlesbar. Ein paar Buchstaben erkenne ich, aber die meisten sind nicht zu erkennen.

----------


## schiene

ich kanns auch nicht lesen :cool: 

noch zwei Plakate ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

> Die Schrift auf den Filmplakaten ist für mich unlesbar. Ein paar Buchstaben erkenne ich, aber die meisten sind nicht zu erkennen.


Das ist eine ältere Form der Schrift.Zu vergleichen mit der alten Schreibschrift in DACH.

----------


## pit

Das ist Sütterlin. Hatten wir zwar nicht mehr in der Schule, aber meine Mutter hatte es mir beigebracht. 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, die kann ich noch lesen. Habe sie noch in der Schule gelernt. Mit Stahlfeder und schwarzer Tinte die einen eigenen Geruch hatte.
Wenn ich an meine Grundschule denke, kommt automatischer dieser Geruch nach Tinte hoch und der Gestank nach dem geteerten Pissoir.

----------


## schiene

von 1972

----------


## schiene

Bangkok Kinowerbung 1968

----------


## schiene

ein Plakat von 1963

----------


## schiene

Plakat von 1966


1977

----------


## schiene

Filmplakate in Udon Thani 1974

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Plakate aus dem Jahr 1968

----------


## schiene

ein Filmplakat aus dem Jahr 1978

----------


## schiene

Zeitungswerbung für den Film Ben Hur 1959

----------


## schiene

Filmposter aus dem Jahr 1979

und von 1975

----------


## schiene

mal wieder paar FIlmplakate aus Thailand
1968

1971

1983

----------


## schiene

Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe...

----------


## schiene

70er Jahre,zwei Filmplakat an Kinos

----------


## schiene

dieses Filmplakat aus Thailand  ist aus dem Jahr 1969

----------


## schiene

ein Plakat aus dem Jahr 1968

----------


## schiene

ein sehr altes Filmplakat aus Thailand von 1949

----------


## schiene

ein Filmplakat aus dem Jahr 1964,Vertigo

----------


## schiene

Filmplakte ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Noch zwei Filmplakate aus Thailand ohne Jahrsangaben,Ich denke aber sie sind aus den 50er Jahren.

----------


## schiene

Jahr unbekannt,aber ich denke anfang der 50er

----------


## schiene

müssten auch aus den 50er Jahren sein

----------


## schiene

Filmplakat aus den 50igern

----------


## schiene

Filmposter aus dem Jahr 1980

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## Robert

Im Bild steht aber was von 1963!



> ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Film ist aber erst 1964 erschienen...
"The long Ships" ist der engl.Filmtitel.
Raubzug der Wikinger (1964) - IMDb

----------


## Robert

Die Jahreszahl steht aber ja nun mal auf dem Plakat...




> Der Film ist aber erst 1964 erschienen...
> "The long Ships" ist der engl.Filmtitel.
> Raubzug der Wikinger (1964) - IMDb

----------


## schiene

Filmplakate von 1982

----------


## schiene

Filmplakat von 1966

1968

----------


## schiene

Filmplakat aus dem Jahr 1957

----------


## schiene

80er Jahre

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ein sehr altes Filmplakat

----------


## schiene

Filmplakat von 1963 - Der häßliche Amerikaner

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Kinowerbung von 1984

----------


## schiene

1960



1961

----------


## schiene

1964

----------


## schiene

1965

----------


## schiene

Filmwerbung 1971

----------


## schiene

Filmplakate von 1966

----------


## schiene

1966

----------


## schiene

1965

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

1965

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1958

----------


## schiene

1966

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

1978

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

1966

----------


## schiene

1957

----------


## schiene

1966

----------


## schiene

1966

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Kinowerbung in Bangkok - 1974

----------


## wein4tler

Ist dies die thailändische Version von "Tarzan" unter dem thailändischen Darsteller? Oder ist das tatsächlich Johnny Weissmüller auf dem Kinoplakat?
Der letzte Tarzan-Film mit Weissmüller wurde 1948 gedreht.

----------


## schiene

> Ist dies die thailändische Version von "Tarzan" unter dem thailändischen Darsteller? Oder ist das tatsächlich Johnny Weissmüller auf dem Kinoplakat?
> Der letzte Tarzan-Film mit Weissmüller wurde 1948 gedreht.


Nicht jeder der sich zum Affen macht ist Johnny Weissmüller  :: 
Das ist wohl irgend ein anderer Film.

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

War das der thailändische Roy Black in einer etwas härteren Version?

----------


## schorschilia

> War das der thailändische Roy Black in einer etwas härteren Version?


Richtig; hiess - das Schloss am Phayao See. ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, Schorschilia, wenigsten einer der den Film kennt.

----------


## Erwin

Ein phantastischer Thread, ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Meine Bewunderung für schiene, der so viele alte Filmplakate ausgegraben hat! 
Da werden Erinnerungen wach. Als ich 1951 zum ersten Mal nach Thailand flog (1950 hatte ich auf dem Flug mit Air France von Paris über Teheran, Neudelhi, Bangkok nach Saigon flog, zwar schon 1 Nacht in Bkk verbracht, aber das zählt nicht), um Thai zu lernen, habe ich den Film 
 (Lepkrut) เล็บครุฑ ca. 10mal gesehen, um Thai verstehen zu lernen. Es war die erste Version, noch in Schwarzweiß! Das entsprechende Filmplakat versuche ich hier mal anzuhängen. 
Am 6.1.2013 hat schiene ein Plakat von diesem Film hochgeladen, es zeigt allerdings eine spätere Version, wahrscheinlich die von 1968. Es gab noch ein weiteres Remake, nämlich 1982. 1987 gab es dann eine Version für das thailändische Fernsehen. 

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Da warst Du im Jahr 1951 noch sehr jung und wohl in Begleitung Deiner Eltern?

----------


## Erwin

Ja, mit meinem Vater. Zu Besuch bei einer thailändischen Familie, die einen gleichaltrigen Sohn hatten. Der hat später Jura studiert und in Deutschland (Bonn) promoviert, hat es dann in Thailand weit gebracht...

Erwin

----------

